# Some pictures of Our OTHER dogs...



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Just wanted to share some pictures of Our OTHER dogs in our pack.
In order: 
Clifford-Chow Mix-9 yrs old.
Buddy-Akita mix-10 yrs old.
Delilah-Great Dane- 4 yrs old.
Princess-Beagle-11 yrs old.
Harmony-Eng. Mastiff-1 yr old.
Tiffany-Eng. Mastiff-2 yrs old.
Laddie-Chow/Sammy mix 14 yrs old (At the Bridge).
Kiara-Shep Mix-12 yrs old.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerri your house is bursting at the seams with furbabies, lots of love there!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Missy! We sure do love our Kids!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is Barney with Brinks.









And this is Barney by himself.
He is a black lab/pointer mix


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Your dogs are gorgeous! What a great looking pack.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a lot of babies!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

KatzNK9 said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous! What a great looking pack.


Ditto on this. Sorry about posting photos of Barney. I thought we were posting photos of our other dogs. Did not mean to hijack that. Your gang is a gorgeous gang.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And I thought I had alot of dogs.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Ditto on this. Sorry about posting photos of Barney. I thought we were posting photos of our other dogs. Did not mean to hijack that. Your gang is a gorgeous gang.


That's ok! Your Barney is beautiful, why not add him...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> And I thought I had alot of dogs.
> 
> Hooch


I don't think anyone on this forum has as many as we do...
But then again, some people say were crazy...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

what a gorgeous group of dogs...


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerri, your family is gorgeous!! People who say you're crazy, are just plain ole crazy! You love dogs!! I think we can all identify.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I say the more the merrier. But unfortunately our homeowners association doesnt agree. We are only allowed three animals. And right now I am at 5. But I dont count my cats since they stay inside. 
You have a very pretty and handsome group of pups and love the mastiffs.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

great lookin pups!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

There was an English mastiff in Lucy's Puppy II training class. He was young enough for Puppy I, but too big to be in there with the smaller puppies. Clifford was awesome - extremely laid back and calm. Lucy loved him!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Awww! Thanks all for your kind comments on our kids...
Mastiffs are great loving dogs..They are the hubby's pride & joys...
I am more partical to the retrievers thou as you can tell by me having 5 of them...
Thanks again, Kerri


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

ok, now that i see your pack, I don't feel bad for wanting to add a 7lb chihuahua mix to my pack of 3. Let me ask you this...who gets to sleep in bed?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful dogs Kerri, all of them. You certainly have a large furfamily! They all look very loved!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

All our dogs are floor dogs due to the heat here in Az. My oldest 1 Kiara sometimes sleeps on the bed with my daughter until she gets too hot...
They are more Couch hogs then bed hogs, Thank goodness...


----------

